# I was pissed..........................................



## granpa (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought this was a new tire size!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

granpa said:


> I thought this was a new tire size!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nope just a new dropper post.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

He'll fit right in at the OC. LOL


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ericmopar said:


> He'll fit right in at the OC. LOL


Yup!


----------



## dirkfh (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey granpa, the joke thread is a couple clicks to the left!!


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Grandson: "Papa, your bike is really big."
Me: "Its a 29er, same as your dad's."
Grandson: " Mine's a 49er."


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

fred-da-trog said:


> View attachment 1027115
> 
> 
> Grandson: "Papa, your bike is really big."
> ...


LOL.
Our team is in ruins...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel left out of the joke.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

granpa said:


> I thought this was a new tire size!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Crankout said:


> I feel left out of the joke.


No worries, I find myself explaining off cuff humor often.

Explanation: So the name of the forum is called The Fifty + Year Old forum. One of if not the most discussed topics in mtbr is wheel size. And almost all wheel sizes now have their own forums. The OP > grandpa started this thread in jest acting like he thought this forum was a new tire size. Hence the 50 + size wheel.

I thought it was some great humor and in my opinion we could use a little more contributions like it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

What did ya say? Speak up...

where's my hearing aid?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cleared2land said:


> what did ya say? Speak up...
> 
> Where's my hearing aid?





cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1034727


lol


----------

